# Mini Detail! FRP/Celeste content***



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Holla again! Not done some asw'ing in around 2 hours so need's need!

Grab a cup of tea! 

Little write up again from me, trying out a couple of products last Thursday, and really to see how my new camera coped. It's not seen much car/detailing action yet mostly just days out.

The weather has been a lovely addition to my detailing so far this year I must say! So much nicer with late nights and decent temps to detail in rather than staying at my work and slaving away.

Anyway onto the detail in hand...

No real before wash pictures wasn't that kind of detail the car was "looking clean" i'm sure you know what I mean.

Anyway washed the car before I left work, wheels also done with some Britegel and g101 for the tyres, still a cracking combination.

Recently I had been looking at pre-sprays, citrus ones in particular so James at AF was very very kind and sent me a sample of AF's new Zest pre-spray.

Been looking forward to trying it for a while anyway couple of quick pictures from the phone...

Before...

















After...

















No agitation with my mitt or any brushes, just lightly PW'd off.

A superb product. Really did exactly what i'd hoped it would and also cleaned the sides exceptionally well, so so pleased. And it will be ordered up I hope this week, still trying to convince myself I don't need another wax! :lol:

It was diluted 25:1 as per instructions and sprayed on via pump sprayer, left to dwell around 3 minutes as it was still rather sunny.

James was also kind enough to send me a tyre gloss sample and it totally slipped my mind when Callum was doing the tyres! Doh! Sorry James. 

The tyres will be stripped back to try the tyre gloss next week. 

Rest of the car washed with 2bm and as always BTBM, nothing else for it imo.

So onto the detail...

Products, some have been used 3 or 4 times, the BF polish and Raceglaze dressing are new.










Some damage from the dealerships after it's mot...

My Dad is the service manager and they were told not to wash it, sadly they have an old valeter guy who does the cleaning, you can imagine the rest but i'll show you anyway...

Was trialling BF's GEP as a slight filler polish on the right pad, in this case I just used a 3m blue to see how it would come out, you can see some better shots of the damage aswell...





































So imo quite filler heavy i'll try it on a 3m yellow at some stage and see how it goes.  So far it seems a very good product. I hear it works just aswell by hand.

My large detail that will be done at some point this month i'll be using a Raceglaze enhancement product, looking forwad to testing that.

The rest of the car was done via EZ creme glaze, I find this product simply superb, I have to be honest. It one of the best pound for pound products i've used.

A few pics after the same was done with EZ...




























I have to laugh at this picture, my daughter has made an art out of drawing animals on my rear quarter glass. I always laugh but really it's not funny! :lol:










The glass was cleaned inside and out of course.

After some nice glazing work using the rotary at slow speeds we were left with a decent finish...




























"Details" done by Callum, thanks again mate.

Tyres with trusty megs endurance, I need to get round to using the couple of tyre dressing samples I have, keep reacking for the megs! Says a lot for it as a product imo.

Glass cleaned with Werkstat Prime strong, another fantastic product I aquired recently, I now wonder how I lived without it!

I also use it on all lights, chrome, exhausts, very versatile. Durability and sheeting is simply fantastic. (video further down) As I said so so versatile.

Exhaust cleansed and sealed with Autosol and Prime Strong.










All rubbers were treated to C4 a weeks back have a look in my next thread to see the details of that. 

The Raceglaze rubber dressing will be used on my next detail, I didn't bother topping the C4 with it, C4 on it's on is a mind blowing product and any future car I own will have the C4 treatement.

Another little change to the car that I was going to put in my next write up but i'll pop it in this one anyway...

A week ago a Puma owner put up a thread offering a gearknob refurb service, bit of polishing for £5 posted back aswell and also he would paint the numbers however you wished, bargain I thought so off my spare one went and came back a few days later, impressed was an understatement...

Before...

















After... 


























Not perefection polishing wise but for £5! I for one was very happy.

On to a Z6 wipedown... again another product that impresses everytime I use it. Simply the best QD on the market bar none, imo of course.










Time for the Pièce de résistance!

Now some might be aware that i'm a wax fan, first and foremost it's the most enjoyable part of detailing for me, dependent on the wax of course.

I am in no way knocking sealants, my car prior to this detail was wearing Z2 and impresses so much with the Z6/Z8 combo and even wearing celeste on top as a trial it never faultered, but alas i'm still a wax man at heart.

Imo sealants could never replace the experience of applying a nice wax and I stick by that statement for the simple reason is detailing is a hobby to me, it's an enjoyable experience so I choose products that are nice to use, Glasur, Celeste, Z6/Z8 all fantastic products to use and they feel special to use.

Whilst the old saying "it's all in the prep" is very true, and some may argue there is no difference in looks between £20 waxes and £120 waxes, to me it's about the experience, the drama if you will of opening a pot of Glasur or Bos at the end of a long day/weekend of detailing and applying a layer or 2.

That will always be my argument for boutique waxes, they give you something that a cheap wax can't, an experience. All imo of course... :lol:

Sorry for drivelling on there, it's common when I do a write up! 

So tonights choice was the lovely Celeste Dettaglio...

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Celeste_dettaglio_p/celeste.htm



















I've used this probably 3 or 4 times now and i'm so so glad I went for it, it sits perfect alongside the soft and buttery Glasur in my detailing box.

It really does sheet and bead so much better than I ever thought it would looking at videos and pictures prior to buying it. I'm not going to compare Glasur and the Celeste imo they are too different types of waxes and depending my mood would determine which one I choose.

I'd say I would say the Galsur feels more special to apply with it being a softer wax compared with the harder nature of celeste.

Applied with a CG UFO applicator dampened with Z6 to get the wax as thin as possible

Curing for around 20 minutes...



















The sun was heading down quite quickly...



















Celeste came off with minimal effort using a plush MF as it always does even on a cool evening. It left a stunning finish, Imperial Blue is such a rewarding colour to detail, in this case I feel my camera work/location/light let the finish down slightly once uploaded I realised this.

On my next detail (heavy detail) i'll make sure the pics do the car justice. 

Quite a few afters (as always ) I was messing around with the camera quite a bit and but as mentioned the light was fading. 

Enjoy, please comments and criticism are always welcome. 



























































































An arch gap that would make a farmer laugh... 














































One of my favourites...










Sun well and truly set...



















Just a little addition to the thread some beading shots and a video (was hastily shot at work and never came out right)

































Not too bad for only a few hours work, shows what can be achieved.

I mentioned in an earlier thread today, one of Baker's actually regarding peoples (enthusiats) expectations when they detail and how much time plays a part in detailing.

This details serves as a good example that you don't have to spend 3 days with 9 different polishes to achieve a finish that you'll be happy with.

Enthusiats sometimes forget that pros are correcting different cars everyday or even spending days on the one car, sometimes we simply don't have that luxury on our own cars or even friend's cars.

I hope that simple enhancements, even filler heavy ones, or quick Srp type details will not lose their appeal.

My 2pence anyway! 

Thanks for staying this long guys and gals, hopefully you enjoy my future threads. However long they may be!


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic write up like always, well done and really beautiful FRP .


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Bentleya said:


> Fantastic write up like always, well done and really beautiful FRP .


Thanks mate, it's a fair read but hopefully it helps some people wh are maybe new or looking at some products i've used.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

There is no doubt in my mind that filler heavy product, enhance, beautify and create that wow factor. And this thread shows the true benift that can be created in a short period of time. And especially with classic cars where the levels of paint cant with stand further correction. I have personally just completed my own car using Aigo and topping it off with a wax. Not that the levels are low. But due to current time restraints and hopefully a little run over with a finishing pads will remove a years worth of light marring in the near future. Great write up and read Kev as always.
Thanks for taking the time.
Gordon.


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

I like write up that give me info about products too, like yours.

Fantastic work, fantastic results and pretty car gally


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great, great work Kev. Stunning photos, even better finish and a pleasure to read.

Oh and FRP... what a car


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice finish


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely job on such a great colour!!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

caledonia said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that filler heavy product, enhance, beautify and create that wow factor. And this thread shows the true benift that can be created in a short period of time. And especially with classic cars where the levels of paint cant with stand further correction. I have personally just completed my own car using Aigo and topping it off with a wax. Not that the levels are low. But due to current time restraints and hopefully a little run over with a finishing pads will remove a years worth of light marring in the near future. Great write up and read Kev as always.
> Thanks for taking the time.
> Gordon.


That means a lot, Gordon really does hopefully people see a different slant on detailing when looking at enhancements.

Prima amigo? One of the only products i've yet to try t but has been recommended to me on multiple occasions!


yera said:


> I like write up that give me info about products too, like yours.
> 
> Fantastic work, fantastic results and pretty car gally


Thanks dude, comments like that make the mini reviews worthwhile even if they are a long read at times! 



RussZS said:


> Great, great work Kev. Stunning photos, even better finish and a pleasure to read.
> 
> Oh and FRP... what a car


Cheers Russ, means a lot coming from.

You had my looking at ED30's last week! Damn you! :lol:



prokopas said:


> Very nice finish


Thanks mate.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> Lovely job on such a great colour!!!


Thanks Marc, Celeste deserves all the praise it gets. A fantastic product.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks awesome kev :argie: if i may add a quick video i grabbed of Celeste on my car the other day?  one coat applied a few weekends ago..





love this wax


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

gally said:


> Prima amigo? One of the only products i've yet to try t but has been recommended to me on multiple occasions!


Friday late afternoon and all day Saturday. You know where you can get some. I might even have some lovely Ford eye candy for you to drool over :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> looks awesome kev :argie: if i may add a quick video i grabbed of Celeste on my car the other day?  one coat applied a few weekends ago..
> YouTube - Celeste Dettaglio water behavour
> 
> love this wax


Thanks for that Kev. I know some peopl mention how hard it is but you use so little of it it's win win!



caledonia said:


> Friday late afternoon and all day Saturday. You know where you can get some. I might even have some lovely Ford eye candy for you to drool over :lol:


You big tease Gordon, I'm actually off on Friday I may take you up on that!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

easiest wax ive used to date - applied a coat on the car yesterday at a car show, car was in the sun all day and it was still dead easy to use


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

gally,where are those promised pics of inside of Your CD pot ? 

Great job,this picture IMO says everything about CD & Ez-Creme combo :










Did You try CD with other glazes ? CG Glossworkz maybe ?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice car, really love it


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work mate, some great finished shots:thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

A very good read mate. I have to say your photos always do justice to your work..really show the car at it's best (Yes, I did vote for you in comp :thumb.
I still love the FRP, just a fantastic looking car. :argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks very wet and glossy :argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up Kev plus a stunning looking car.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great work and pics kev, 
nice (not so) mini write up :lol:


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

looks sweet! beading is slick!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good read and the car looks great mate.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Good write-up Kevin, smashing photos and tremendous results on the car! 

Well done man :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great :thumb:

But have you got some pictures mixed up... It's when you're talking about doing the rest of the car with EZ and the picture looks the same as when you just did half with GEP (you can still see the dealership damage :wall.. Hope that makes sense and by know way take it as an insult into the great job you've done. .


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..beading is very nice..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

evotuning said:


> gally,where are those promised pics of inside of Your CD pot ?
> 
> Great job,this picture IMO says everything about CD & Ez-Creme combo :
> 
> ...


That picture did come out rather well. I will always try to base CD with some EZ I believe it's a stunning combo.

I was never a fan of oily glazes especially when using a boutique wax over the top. Glossworkz never appealed to me.



dazzyb said:


> very nice car, really love it


Thanks mate, hope you enjoed the write up.



slrestoration said:


> Lovely work mate, some great finished shots:thumb:


Cheers mate, hopefully the next one will have a few better shots, feel like the location and light let the finish down on this ocassion.



ChrisST said:


> A very good read mate. I have to say your photos always do justice to your work..really show the car at it's best (Yes, I did vote for you in comp :thumb.
> I still love the FRP, just a fantastic looking car. :argie:


Haha! It was you! I was very surprised I even got a vote!

Ultimate Green is probably the most rewarding colour i've ever worked on.



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Looks very wet and glossy :argie:


Thanks Maxi, hope life's well.



butler2.8i said:


> Cracking write up Kev plus a stunning looking car.


Cheers, Butler. Hope it wasn't too much a read through!



CraigQQ said:


> great work and pics kev,
> nice (not so) mini write up :lol:


You know me! Starts off small ends up a novel! The next one might just tip the sclaes to boring though, will wait and see, it's going to be massive anyway!



tehglu said:


> looks sweet! beading is slick!


The beading is very nice, hoping for another layer this weekend.



DMH-01 said:


> Good read and the car looks great mate.


Thanks mate.



wee_green_mini said:


> Good write-up Kevin, smashing photos and tremendous results on the car!
> 
> Well done man :thumb:


Cheers Dennis, some people don't enjoy too much reading and 100's of pictures but hopefully some people enjoyed it. 



ads2k said:


> Looks great :thumb:
> 
> But have you got some pictures mixed up... It's when you're talking about doing the rest of the car with EZ and the picture looks the same as when you just did half with GEP (you can still see the dealership damage :wall.. Hope that makes sense and by know way take it as an insult into the great job you've done. .


Thanks for the comments Ads, to explain the pictures, what I did was remove the tape after using GEP, then I re-taped and applied the glaze to the same section which further filled the damage.

In hindsight I should have taken a picture of the full panel once glazed but as you can see it easily filled the damage and removed some light hazing.



tonyy said:


> Fantastic work..beading is very nice..


Thanks Tony, it's due to rain up here for a few days so i'll maybe grab some more natural beading shots. 

Thanks again for the comments and views guys, very much appreciated.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great write-up and superb photos Kev! :thumb: (Thanks for the heads-up! 

You obviously had fun playing with all those new products and the FRP lookings stunning with the sun setting on it! 

Keep up the great work! 

Alan W


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great work, amazing finish and quality pictures....what more does anyone need?!?!

Love the rambling lines about justifying expensive waxes.. and you are quite right, if YOU feel better and happier using them (or just waxes in general) then nothing else matters..

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Fantastic! Looks like I really have to buy the Celeste wax. The beading looks impressive, as your pics do. :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Subbed this so I can have aproper gander when I get home, sounds like it'll be worth it (pics not showing here) :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Great write-up and superb photos Kev! :thumb: (Thanks for the heads-up!
> 
> You obviously had fun playing with all those new products and the FRP lookings stunning with the sun setting on it!
> 
> ...


Indeed Alan, the fun part is most important to me, hopefully it'll never become a chore.

Let me know if you fancy any samples. 

Hope things are well.



The Cueball said:


> Great work, amazing finish and quality pictures....what more does anyone need?!?!
> 
> Love the rambling lines about justifying expensive waxes.. and you are quite right, if YOU feel better and happier using them (or just waxes in general) then nothing else matters..
> 
> ...


:lol: I never know how to take your posts Cuey! 

Of course it's all down to personal preference Cuey, i'm lucky I don't have to justify buying expensive waxes to myself. If I don't like it, it will always sell on. 



Bensenn_GER said:


> Fantastic! Looks like I really have to buy the Celeste wax. The beading looks impressive, as your pics do. :thumb:


The beading and sheeting is very very good, i've been so impressed with the wax since I started using it. I'm not saying there isn't better out there but it certainly competes with the best imo.

Get the prep right and Celeste will definitely compliment your work.



McClane said:


> Subbed this so I can have aproper gander when I get home, sounds like it'll be worth it (pics not showing here) :thumb:


Thanks mate, how did you get on with the Camera search?

Let me know what you think of the write up. 

These were all taken with the Lumix FZ38 just incase people were wondering.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

very nice pal, I need some of that zest for myself, did some pleading last night


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Thanks mate, how did you get on with the Camera search?
> 
> Let me know what you think of the write up.
> 
> These were all taken with the Lumix FZ38 just incase people were wondering.


Wasn't I advising you of my ownership experience Gally?  :lol: :thumb:

Had mine for quite some time. Think I did stick my oar in on a few threads where others were considering them. Thanks for asking though! :thumb:

Will have a read of the writeup this evening :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

McClane said:


> Wasn't I advising you of my ownership experience Gally?  :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Had mine for quite some time. Think I did stick my oar in on a few threads where others were considering them. Thanks for asking though! :thumb:
> 
> Will have a read of the writeup this evening :thumb:


Thinking back it was a thread that someone else started and we were both talking about it! Doh!

Mind blank there.

Let me know how you find the write up dude.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> very nice pal, I need some of that zest for myself, did some pleading last night


Thanks Simon, I hope James sorts you out. 

I no longer feel the need to grab the Snow foam all the time either for light road grime if you know what I mean.

Very good product really looking forward to using it again.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Very enjoyable read mate! :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Dunno how I missed this gally, looks really good - gloss is amazing!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

toni said:


> Very enjoyable read mate! :thumb:


Thanks mate, glad you enjoyed it. 



JJ_ said:


> Dunno how I missed this gally, looks really good - gloss is amazing!


Thanks JJ, means a lot mate, hopefully see more pics of yours soon aswell.

Any new products tried recently mate?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

gally said:


> Thanks mate, glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Thanks JJ, means a lot mate, hopefully see more pics of yours soon aswell.
> 
> Any new products tried recently mate?


Im moving house in june so the only thing I bought recently was a detail brush and some autosmart fallout remover.

Really fancy the blackfire kit but I would like a hot pressure washer before all that.

Once i'm down in glasgow I have a couple of units I can use get you round sometime!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

ohh ohh another VOO..

But who has the shiniest VOO then Gally..

Only one way to find out................... FIIIIIIIGGGGGGGHHHHHHHTTTTTTT, nipe bugger it...............

WAAAAXXXXX OOOOFFFFFFFFF ..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Enthusiats sometimes forget that pros are correcting different cars everyday or even spending days on the one car, sometimes we simply don't have that luxury on our own cars or even friend's cars.

I hope that simple enhancements, even filler heavy ones, or quick Srp type details will not lose their appeal.

Well said gally I think most of the big write up's are only like a advertisement to me now most of the time not really going into detail on how to or what to look out for.Bar a few supporters on here mainly I would say gordon and a couple of others.
I think people may be put of slightly thinking there work not worthy of posting which would be a shame.


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Since when have u had a daughter?!!??!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks stunning mate! Some fantastic pictures! :thumb: Not a bad Machine that panasonic ey? Were these taken on Auto mode or any particular setting?

Interested in the glazing/filling products you used here Gally, was it Blackfires Gloss enhancing Polish topped with EZ creme, or were they used in separate areas?

Always think I'll have room for some sort of product like that in my bag, be that SRP, Z-AIO, or whatever. Though so far I've found a limited benefit of putting the EZ creme over SRP when doing it by hand myself. Wondered if that's because it needs a DA to really shine.

Also interested in the workstat prime... would you consider that to be cleaning + leaving protection better than other AIO's?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in not responding to this earlier Kev, looks great, the finish looks awesome and I think all the points you make in your well documented write up are vaild.........

Have to say your camera skills are pretty damm good, can you teach me........:lol:

Car looks great as a side note and I like the change of the gear knob, looks pretty smart for a fiver.......:thumb:

Thanks for sharing........:wave:



qstix said:


> ohh ohh another VOO..
> 
> But who has the shiniest VOO then Gally..
> 
> ...


Only just twigged on this Rob, good call............:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Im moving house in june so the only thing I bought recently was a detail brush and some autosmart fallout remover.
> 
> Really fancy the blackfire kit but I would like a hot pressure washer before all that.
> 
> Once i'm down in glasgow I have a couple of units I can use get you round sometime!


Keep in touch JJ and let me know, would be great to have a natter and a play around with some products. 



dooka said:


> ohh ohh another VOO..
> 
> But who has the shiniest VOO then Gally..
> 
> ...


Sounds intriguing!!! Pics? 



chrisc said:


> Enthusiats sometimes forget that pros are correcting different cars everyday or even spending days on the one car, sometimes we simply don't have that luxury on our own cars or even friend's cars.
> 
> I hope that simple enhancements, even filler heavy ones, or quick Srp type details will not lose their appeal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Chris, means a lot to hear that from fellow enthusiasts. 



kingtheydon said:


> Since when have u had a daughter?!!??!!


Lols, since 3 years ago, Baldy... 



McClane said:


> Looks stunning mate! Some fantastic pictures! :thumb: Not a bad Machine that panasonic ey? Were these taken on Auto mode or any particular setting?
> 
> Interested in the glazing/filling products you used here Gally, was it Blackfires Gloss enhancing Polish topped with EZ creme, or were they used in separate areas?
> 
> ...


I never throught of Prime as an AIO first of all. I would maybe describe it as a very good cleaner with a great acrylic durable base for further steps. 

A few were taken on auto dude, lols very easy on auto! Some were manual with different settings. There were a few pictures that were arty that I didn't bother posting!

Blackfire was only used on that first set of 50/50's. I didn't have the time to work that polish as it can duest a little even though it's only a cleaner, it's still "white polish" so you still get a little dust, by hand would be easy peasy.

Most of the BF properties were filling with imo a little correction due to the pad probably.

EZ creme was used round the rest of the car to great effect imo sadly the sun had fallen so anymore 50/50's were going to be hard but it makes very little difference as the whole point was an enhancement can work fantastically well, whether "cheating" as some would say with fillers or using a light polish like Lime Prime. 

Thanks for the kind comments.



Baker21 said:


> Sorry for the delay in not responding to this earlier Kev, looks great, the finish looks awesome and I think all the points you make in your well documented write up are vaild.........
> 
> Have to say your camera skills are pretty damm good, can you teach me........:lol:
> 
> ...


Not bad for a fiver! Bargain I thought. Looks okay in the car compared to the tatty one that was there anyway so nothing lost really!

My camera skills are improving slowly but surely, i've been looking at upgrading already!  Impatient!

Thanks for the kind comments again, Baker as always Hopefully read more from you soon when you actually find the time! :lol:

So what does Rob drive? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> KeepNot bad for a fiver! Bargain I thought. Looks okay in the car compared to the tatty one that was there anyway so nothing lost really!
> 
> My camera skills are improving slowly but surely, i've been looking at upgrading already!  Impatient!
> 
> ...


Got one write up prepped up ready to go, will be a blue oval job so may interest you 

As for what Rob drives let's just say it's VAG and I will let him put sone pics up


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> [
> 
> Got one write up prepped up ready to go, will be a blue oval job so may interest you
> 
> As for what Rob drives let's just say it's VAG and I will let him put sone pics up


I'm in anticipation to see both Rob's car and your write up!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking at amaizing as ever and the 50/50's with the GEP are very good, but I expect no less from my glaze man! Lol


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

nice work and good results


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

gally said:


> Lols, since 3 years ago, Baldy...


NEVER heard you mention it before!?!?. And if you have I obviously didn't catch it! Everyday's a school day hey!

Didnt think you had it in you to be honest  xx


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wouter B said:


> nice work and good results


Thanks dude.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

kingtheydon said:


> NEVER heard you mention it before!?!?. And if you have I obviously didn't catch it! Everyday's a school day hey!
> 
> Didnt think you had it in you to be honest  xx


Loller! I do try.

Thanks again for the comments guys. Means a lot.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

When using EZ Creme Glaze, what sort of speeds were used on the rotary?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Around the lowest setting mate. Work it into the paint a little. 

Think the cyc starts around 700rpm.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So you spread the glaze and worked at that speed? Whats the working time?

I take it you used a finishing pad?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

great work on a Stunning car, love FRP's.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

mattastra said:


> So you spread the glaze and worked at that speed? Whats the working time?
> 
> I take it you used a finishing pad?


3m blue in this case mate.

Yeah you don't really have to work it just spread until it goes clear maybe a few passes at low speed. Hope that helps mate.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> great work on a Stunning car, love FRP's.


Thanks mate!

Not a bad taste in cars yourself


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Not a bad taste in cars yourself


:lol: Thanks 

I was looking at an FRP as a daily driver a while go! Couldn't do it though. Would rather wrap it up in cotton wool like the RS! :wall:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Indeed! I wish I had 2! 

One garage queen for shows and one daily! 

One can only wish!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: Thanks
> 
> I was looking at an FRP as a daily driver a while go! Couldn't do it though. Would rather wrap it up in cotton wool like the RS! :wall:


you tart! :lol: 
be honest Ben, when did you last drive the RS?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I hear it's turning back it's own miles!

:lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> you tart! :lol:
> be honest Ben, when did you last drive the RS?


Properly - July 2009

4.5 Miles - November 2009

0.5 Miles - February 2011 (girlfriend moved house, so I had to move it from her old garage to her new garage :lol: at 6am in the morning as it was meant to rain early morning. I avoided the rain, I was a happy bunny :lol:

Definately coming out for abit in June/July though! Miss driving it. Only coming out for a couple of car meets though.....if its dry :thumb:


----------



## noveitor (May 9, 2011)

The car job was great, but pictures are amazing!!!!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job, car looks great


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great read mate :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great finish.Really loving celeste.That colour gives some very deep results aswell.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments guys.

looking forward to trying Lusso oro out on the colour with some revitilising creme underneath.

Celeste is still sheeting so well, especially surprising on the lower half of the doors which on the FRP get abused by the weather and road grime.

Holding up very very well!


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks kane!

New member I see. 

If you're desperate for anything mate send me a pm on CS and I can ship it over for you. Just incase you're having some bother.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Cheers mate, much appreciated


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Kane. said:


> Cheers mate, much appreciated


You're welcome mate. I know how murder it is to get stuff abroad!


----------

